# Eating during a ride?



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

I usually start my ride around 10am and I ride till 1 to 1.30pm. During this time I don't eat anything but just drink water with a pinch of salt in it.

By the time I reach home I am hungry like a dog and very tired, when I eat my lunch, I feel normal after sometime. So my question is, should I munch on couple of granola bars while riding? what do you guys eat?

Btw I start riding after having my morning coffee only, no breakfast.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

There's a lot of literature on this topic if you do a search, and everyone's different, but generally for a 3 hour + ride like you describe, you should be eating something and drinking more than just water with a pinch of salt. Based on your post ride report, it sounds like you're close to bonking. On your next ride, roll out with a bottle of water and a bottle of an electrolyte carb mix and some fig newtons. Drink before you're thirsty and eat before you're hungry and compare your results.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

For a ride that long, I'd eat breakfast before going. Really, the only kind of riding I eat less before is a cyclocross race - under an hour at high intensity - and I still eat before doing that. Just less. Sometimes I run before breakfast, but it's a half hour run. You're going seven times as long...

I always put a power bar or a gel in my jersey pocket. For rides up to two hours, it's kind of a talisman. I don't bonk on rides that long, and I don't really want to teach my body to need food for that length. Longer than that, though, and I try to have a bar every hour or a gel every half hour.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh wow I looked up bonking and now I can relate to what I feel after my ride.

I will try eating and the electrolytes next time and see how it goes.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

I do not eat before or during my 4 - 6 hour rides. I only bring 2 bottles of unsalted water. Once I get home, I stretch and relax for about an hour before eating a normal meal.

My personal goal is to have fun and lose weight in the process.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Longhair-NL said:


> I do not eat before or during my 4 - 6 hour rides. I only bring 2 bottles of unsalted water. Once I get home, I stretch and relax for about an hour before eating a normal meal.
> 
> My personal goal is to have fun and lose weight in the process.


Interesting. Are you riding at very low intensity? I've never known anyone who could exercise hard for that long on no fuel without bonking.

If it's working for you, that's great.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Longhair-NL said:


> I do not eat before or during my 4 - 6 hour rides. I only bring 2 bottles of unsalted water. Once I get home, I stretch and relax for about an hour before eating a normal meal.
> 
> My personal goal is to have fun and lose weight in the process.


Sometimes I get home so hungry that I eat so much that it defeats the purpose of the exercise ... so I just tend to drink lots of fluids ...

So I make sure I bring a bar of 'somesort' along the ride ...


----------



## dspiel (Apr 3, 2012)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Sometimes I get home so hungry that I eat so much that it defeats the purpose of the exercise ... so I just tend to drink lots of fluids ...
> 
> So I make sure I bring a bar of 'somesort' along the ride ...


You are eating the wrong things if that's how you feel after a ride. Eat a lot of veggies and lean protein and a little bit of carbs and you will feel full without adding much caloric intake.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Longhair-NL said:


> I do not eat before or during my 4 - 6 hour rides. I only bring 2 bottles of unsalted water. Once I get home, I stretch and relax for about an hour before eating a normal meal.
> 
> My personal goal is to have fun and lose weight in the process.


Even my personal goal is to lose weight but I feel extremely tired when I reach home. I feel as if I cannot even lift my hand.



c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Sometimes I get home so hungry that I eat so much that it defeats the purpose of the exercise ... so I just tend to drink lots of fluids ...
> 
> So I make sure I bring a bar of 'somesort' along the ride ...


I agree, I get so hungry that I eat so much .. but now I will stick to veggies and low carbs.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

By the time I am tired, sore and want to quit, I make sure that I am at least a good hour away from home. This makes me push myself harder just so I am able to make it home. The other advantage of doing that (for me at least) is that I am able to go farther in the same amount of time on the next ride. 

Once I am through the door, I will sit down and relax for about 5 to 10 minutes before I stretch a bit and then make myself something to eat - usually a single piece of low carb bread with almond butter* with a glass of water - this is actually filling even though it does not sound like much. Right after eating, then I will put the bike away, remove the bike shoes, peel off the clothes, etc. 

I try to stay about 70% to 75% of my maximum heart rate when I am riding the bicycle however, I spend 30 minutes a day on the elliptical cross trainer at 85% of my maximum heart rate. The elliptical cross trainer is where I build all my cycling endurance from.

Lots of protein, low carbs and water with the occasional (once or twice a week) junk food snack / drink is what I am eating now. Not a strict diet or anything, just small changes in my eating habits daily. 

*Almond Butter = self made by roasting almonds in oven for 5 -10 minutes, put in food processor while warm until smooth - add ground cinnamon & dehydrated cranberries or apples (very small amount because it is a thickening agent) for flavor.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

you need to do your eating on the bike for rides over 2 hrs and non eating while off the bike. You only have to bonk hard once to learn. For a morning ride eat appropriately before a long ride but several hours before the ride. Remember how long it was since you ate supper and your body has been burning that food off even while sleeping. Don't take in high sugar drinks or food within an hour of a ride. You don't want to start a ride with low bood sugar. After you've been riding around 20 minutes any sugar you take in is burn off quickly. You don't need the sugar for a ride up to 2 hrs but for a 3 hour+ ride you do. You want to burn fat not muscles you need for cycling. You want to preserve as much glycogen-don't count off for spelling-as you can. The harder the effort the more glycogen you are burning. Refuel with carbs and protein within 30 minutes of finishing a long ride. Eat before you shower. When I drive to start a long group ride I have drinks and bars with me to take as soon as I'm off the bike.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not going to try to tell you what to do, because I'm not you - I don't know what your goals are, what your metabolism is like, your tolerance for discomfort, how quickly you recover, etc. etc. ad infinitum. I'm going to relate my experience.

I used to ride early in the morning, before breakfast (4:30 - 6:30 am). For a 2hr ride at an aerobic pace, riding without any food intake was not a problem. Riding at a higher intensity (AT intervals, for example) resulted in a significant drop in performance near the end of a 2 hr ride (circa 1:30 - 1:45 into the ride). Now, I personally avoid riding for more than 2 hrs, and high intensity workouts, after an overnight fast and before breakfast.

I also used to do longer (3 - 4 hour) rides on the weekends, leaving before breakfast and eating 1 - 2 energy bars or the equivalent (250 - 500 calories) during the ride. These rides were usually a mix between aerobic, AT threshold and anerobic efforts (IOW there were hills, including some long/steep ones). I found it difficult to consume enough calories on the bike to keep my energy up throughout the ride, partly due to gastric discomfort. Now, if leaving on a longer ride, I normally eat something before I leave, and I consume 250 - 500 calories on a 3 - 4 hour ride. I've gone off energy bars (not worth the $$ to me) and eat Fig Newtons, bananas, PB&J, bagels, banana bread - i.e. whatever is in the cabinet that isn't too messy. Eating before a ride seems, to me, to have two benefits: it gets my stomach working so that it can more easily accept food during my ride; and it gives me some energy to bridge the gap between the energy available after a night's sleep and the energy I get from eating on the bike. 

I nearly always use Gatorade or its cousins during a ride as a supplementary source of energy and to replace electrolytes lost during the ride. I've become dehydrated before (xc skiing, not cycling) and it is an experience to be avoided.

Question to the original poster: if you're leaving for your ride at 10 am, is there any reason why you can't eat breakfast at 8:00 or so? If it were me, eating 2 hrs before a ride would make the ride much more enjoyable (and productive, if I were training).

IMO, suffering should be avoided unless there is a specific reason for it.







-------------------------------------


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

D&MsDad said:


> I'm not going to try to tell you what to do, because I'm not you - I don't know what your goals are, what your metabolism is like, your tolerance for discomfort, how quickly you recover, etc. etc. ad infinitum. I'm going to relate my experience.
> 
> I used to ride early in the morning, before breakfast (4:30 - 6:30 am). For a 2hr ride at an aerobic pace, riding without any food intake was not a problem. Riding at a higher intensity (AT intervals, for example) resulted in a significant drop in performance near the end of a 2 hr ride (circa 1:30 - 1:45 into the ride). Now, I personally avoid riding for more than 2 hrs, and high intensity workouts, after an overnight fast and before breakfast.
> 
> ...


Your experience is what I was trying to describe and what I've experience at various times. I also drink straight Gatorade-lots of it in the heat and humidity I ride in.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Just to clarify: You don't eat ANYTHING until 1:30 in the afternoon AND you've been on a 3.5 hour bike ride and you're finding that you are very hungry at this point? Hmmmmm......


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

D&MsDad said:


> I'm not going to try to tell you what to do, because I'm not you - I don't know what your goals are, what your metabolism is like, your tolerance for discomfort, how quickly you recover, etc. etc. ad infinitum. I'm going to relate my experience.
> 
> I used to ride early in the morning, before breakfast (4:30 - 6:30 am). For a 2hr ride at an aerobic pace, riding without any food intake was not a problem. Riding at a higher intensity (AT intervals, for example) resulted in a significant drop in performance near the end of a 2 hr ride (circa 1:30 - 1:45 into the ride). Now, I personally avoid riding for more than 2 hrs, and high intensity workouts, after an overnight fast and before breakfast.
> 
> ...


Well usually I tend to wake up at 9am and then by the time I am ready to hit the road, I have had my "double large" coffee with sugar and creamer so that makes me full and I don't want to stuff up my stomach just before the ride so I don't eat.

My goal is to lose weight, I had read somewhere that working out empty stomach burns more fat so I went this route. I will try eating before my ride and will see how it goes, thanks for your input D&M.





Pitts Pilot said:


> Just to clarify: You don't eat ANYTHING until 1:30 in the afternoon AND you've been on a 3.5 hour bike ride and you're finding that you are very hungry at this point? Hmmmmm......


I know the question itself has the answer but it was my supporting statement to the problem


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

InvisibleRider said:


> My goal is to lose weight, I had read somewhere that working out empty stomach burns more fat so I went this route. I will try eating before my ride and will see how it goes, thanks for your input D&M.


I've read that too, but there are supposed to be some pretty definite caps on a productive duration for a pre-breakfast ride. Ultimately, losing weight comes down to burning more calories than you consume, and to making a lifestyle change you can actually sustain. While my brother was probably his fastest as a runner during his summer between college and med. school, when all he did was eat, sleep, run, lift weights and play video games, that's not something most of us can sustain. Including him, that's over for the rest of his professional life.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I've read that too, but there are supposed to be some pretty definite caps on a productive duration for a pre-breakfast ride. Ultimately, losing weight comes down to burning more calories than you consume, and to making a lifestyle change you can actually sustain. While my brother was probably his fastest as a runner during his summer between college and med. school, when all he did was eat, sleep, run, lift weights and play video games, that's not something most of us can sustain. Including him, that's over for the rest of his professional life.


Yup I agree.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

You are probably crashing from the sugar high that is in your coffee. While it may not be alot, there is the old saying that you get drunk faster on an empty stomach - same principle applies.

What does your normal diet consist of now that you are trying to lose weight? That is the first thing that you (and everybody else) should be looking at, not what to eat during your bike rides.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Longhair-NL said:


> I do not eat before or during my 4 - 6 hour rides. I only bring 2 bottles of unsalted water. Once I get home, I stretch and relax for about an hour before eating a normal meal.


Weigh yourself before and after the ride. The difference in weight is the weight of fluids that you should have consumed (above your extremely minimal 2 bottles) during the ride. I can't imagine riding above 3 hours without taking in fuel.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

InvisibleRider said:


> My goal is to lose weight, I had read somewhere that working out empty stomach burns more fat so I went this route. I will try eating before my ride and will see how it goes, thanks for your input D&M.


First: you're quite welcome.

Second: I admire your discipline, and applaud you for getting out there and taking responsibility for achieving your goal to lose weight. Your method of losing weight would not work for me, however. Correction: it would work quite well for losing weight, but not for maintaining my desired weight. I found that the only successful way for me to achieve and maintain my desired weight was to make sustainable lifestyle changes. "Diets", i.e. doing something unusual to lose weight over a definite period of time, did not work. Yes, I would lose weight but I'd slowly gain it back after the diet was "over". 

Don't get me wrong: there are people for whom the strategy you outline IS a lifestyle change - a pre-breakfast workout is part of their routine. For me, doing three hour rides before breakfast would not be sustainable over the long haul. Two hours - yes, if at moderate intensity and if weight loss/maintenance was my only goal. However, as I said before I'm not you. You're doing the right thing in asking for input, but in the end you'll need to find out what works for you. Just keep in mind that, as many people have said in this thread, it is unusual for someone to be able to consistently ride that long without food. 








--------------------------


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Weigh yourself before and after the ride. The difference in weight is the weight of fluids that you should have consumed (above your extremely minimal 2 bottles) during the ride. I can't imagine riding above 3 hours without taking in fuel.


I weigh myself once a week first thing in the morning using a scale that messures body fat, body water, bone mineral, muscle mass. No real point in weighing myself any more than that.

Even though you cannot imagine riding above 3 hours without taking in fuel, I have no problems with riding 4 - 6 hours with nothing but 2 bottles of water.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

InvisibleRider said:


> Well usually I tend to wake up at 9am and then by the time I am ready to hit the road, I have had my "double large" coffee with sugar and creamer so that makes me full and I don't want to stuff up my stomach just before the ride so I don't eat.
> 
> My goal is to lose weight, I had read somewhere that working out empty stomach burns more fat so I went this route. I will try eating before my ride and will see how it goes, thanks for your input D&M.
> 
> ...


Get up at 7 not 9 and eat breakfest. If you want to loose weight don't put sugar and creamer in your coffee-man-up and drink it straight. Fuel during the longer rides and take on recovery food as soon as your off the bike. Control what and how much you eat when not riding-like no sugar and creamer in the coffee if you want to lose weight. I doubt you will get the results you want if you starve yourself on the bike and otherwise don't eat appropriately. Maybe you do and the sugar and creamer are your only vices.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

InvisibleRider said:


> I usually start my ride around 10am and I ride till 1 to 1.30pm. During this time I don't eat anything but just drink water with a pinch of salt in it.
> 
> By the time I reach home I am hungry like a dog and very tired, when I eat my lunch, I feel normal after sometime. So my question is, should I munch on couple of granola bars while riding? what do you guys eat?
> 
> Btw I start riding after having my morning coffee only, no breakfast.


I like to punch a hole in the gas tank of my car, let it drain out overnight, and then try to drive 100 miles....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Longhair-NL said:


> I weigh myself once a week first thing in the morning using a scale that messures body fat, body water, bone mineral, muscle mass. No real point in weighing myself any more than that.
> Even though you cannot imagine riding above 3 hours without taking in fuel, I have no problems with riding 4 - 6 hours with nothing but 2 bottles of water.


But weighing yourself after a ride will show you how much water you should have consumed or need to consume. IMO you need to do lots of reading on fueling and hydration for sport. There are better ways to lose weight than what you're doing. But if you're happy, why should I care....................


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> I like to punch a hole in the gas tank of my car, let it drain out overnight, and then try to drive 100 miles....


awesome as usual Platy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> awesome as usual Platy!:thumbsup:


Yeah it was. I'm gonna give the crusty ol' bugger some rep for that. My hero! 

Edit - it won't let me. Maybe he's too crusty to accept any.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

InvisibleRider said:


> I usually start my ride around 10am and I ride till 1 to 1.30pm. During this time I don't eat anything but just drink water with a pinch of salt in it.
> 
> By the time I reach home I am hungry like a dog and very tired, when I eat my lunch, I feel normal after sometime. So my question is, should I munch on couple of granola bars while riding? what do you guys eat?
> 
> Btw I start riding after having my morning coffee only, no breakfast.


So you ride for 3-3.5 hrs with ZERO nutrition?

Like driving your car with no gas in the tank.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Longhair-NL said:


> I do not eat before or during my 4 - 6 hour rides. I only bring 2 bottles of unsalted water. Once I get home, I stretch and relax for about an hour before eating a normal meal.
> 
> My personal goal is to have fun and lose weight in the process.


You'll lose more weight - and certainly have more fun - if you actually consume the right kind of nutrition before, during, and after a ride than if you consume nothing.


----------



## abinkley (May 8, 2012)

Over an hour you almost definitely want something, otherwise your glycogen stores are going to be too low to have an effective workout AND you are going to come home ravenous and destroy all the weight loss from the road by binging.

Your body can actually only absorb so much while you're working out, so you might as well eat what it *can* absorb during that time.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 11, 2012)

Like others have stated before "everyone is different". Just try some different combinations and see what works for you.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 11, 2012)

I usually do a small breakfast of egg whites,low sodium bacon and some juice. I keep it simple but it works for me.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

Pitts Pilot said:


> Just to clarify: You don't eat ANYTHING until 1:30 in the afternoon AND you've been on a 3.5 hour bike ride and you're finding that you are very hungry at this point? Hmmmmm......


And no breakfast... kinda like a "what not to do" list. no pain, no gain eh!


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

I eat a small amount of pasta with some light red sauce two hours before my ride, a banana 30 minutes before. I have two or three fig newtons every 20 miles, and have Heed in one of my water bottles for electrolytes and to avoid cramping. Works for me, but I digest food quickly, YMMV.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

When i first got into cycling I had a problem eating in the morning...

I would get up in the morning.. excited to ride... shower, prep the bike, assemble my outfit and riding gear, grab the helmet, gloves, sunglasses.. then when I'm ready to walk out the door I realize I really didn't eat anything....you begin to think that it is getting late and you really don't have time to sit and eat something...but you're feeling good so you risk it head out..

i would bonk out after 2 hours of riding...water just wasn't enough.. 

then i researched cycling endurance till I dropped...

Now, if i can't have a descent breakfast I will at the very least have one or two clif bars and a banana before heading out...

I also prepare one water bottle with enough Hammer Perpetuem powder to fuel a couple of hours...and a second with water and an electrolyte fuzz pill...

these things work... 

so if you can't eat early, at least prep some liguid fuel for the ride...

you definitely need something... in the long run your body will thank you...

plenty of options out there... find something that interests you and try it out...


----------

